# Torbay, North Shore



## brand180208

Hello

We are moving to North Shore next year and have decided for one reason or another to settle in the Torbay area.
We have a 4 year old Daughter
My Husband is a Specialist Education Teacher 
I work in the Insurance Industry

We have been advised that the Longbay Primary School is one of "the Best" and therefore have a meeting with them to look around the school but they have a very strict policy on catchment areas.

My questions are:
What is the rent like in the Torbay area?
Initially we need to rent until we get the mortgage sorted
If we rent in the Longbay School catchment areas and then can't find a house we like to buy - I take it my Daughter can still go to that school?

Can anyone give specific details on Torbay!?!?!
Ie: Any areas to advoid (if any!)
Also we'll need to be able to buy 2 cars for work and family etc but being new residents how simple is this going to be. Looking on websites everything gives a price and then you add different taxes on - is this the same for everything that we'll need to buy?

Obviously in the UK - taxes are included in the price you see so it's just getting my head around the different ways of living

Any advise welcome

Kind Regards
Rebecca Brand


----------



## topcat83

Hi there

Confused about the taxes you have to add on - what are they?
Generally the only tax that is added on to new goods is GST (the equivalent of VAT) at 15% - and most prices will already include that.

As in the UK, there are the yearly licence cost and WOF (MOT equivalent), and for diesels a Road User Charge (RUC) which you pay for a set number of kilometers, but that should be the only extras.

If you're buying 2 cars I'd look at second hand - we've found these to be reasonably priced (although others have found differently). There are a number of second hand car dealers (buyer beware, as usual with second hand dealers!) and of course Trade Me Motors - Used cars, new cars, motorbikes, boats and more for sale on trademe.co.nz. 

In both instances it's worth getting an AA vehicle check - see Pre Purchase Vehicle Inspections For Most Car Makes - aa.co.nz
Or VTNZ do it too - VTNZ - Shop

Sorry, I can't comment on Torbay (we live the other side of Auckland) but can on insurance companies! The big ones in Auckland for work are IAG (NZI, State, AMI - I worked for them for 4 years when we first came over and they are good employers), Tower, Vero, AMP, AA. Google their websites, and I'd send a CV off to their recruitment departments.


----------



## brand180208

Thank you for your advice


----------



## hopers7

Hi,

We just moved to NZ from the UK. We have been here just over a month and are living in Torbay. From our limited time here I don't think there is anywhere to avoid as such.We really enjoy living here as we are close to the beach esp Long Bay, but also other places like Browns Bay and Albany. I'm nt sure if you have specific questions?

Rent wise I would say you would be looking about $500 minimum per week though you may get lucky and find somewhere slightly less but would only be by $50. The area is nice though, it's quiet, hilly, and has a number of shops and restaurants, like bakery and butchers, and diary. Then they have an Indian and Thai restaurant and a number of take aways too. It's close to the motorway if you are working in CBD. 

We have bought 2 cars too, we went to a second hand yard in Albany. We bought one from there and then went back about 4 weeks later for our second one. What's your budget for your cars? I think car wise if you lower our expectations and try not to compare what you could get in UK too much you'll be fine, unless you have a healthy budget!?

Can't answer you question about schools as we don't have children..


----------



## Janeyk

Hi
we moved from Cornwall to Torbay 2.5 years ago we stayed in a holiday cottage in Waiake originally which was in the Torbay School area however when we bought we fell under the Glamorgan school area. Torbay did not have a problem with this (you will find all 3 schools have tight catchment areas but are a little flexible as people do move around Torbay)
All 3 schools are good as are those in nearby Browns Bay and Albany. The intermediate is also got a good reputation. If you come from Rural Cornwall like ourselves the close proximatey to lots of Cafes, the cinema and other entertainment is fab, however for us this proves expensive especially with take aways! We run 2 cars and find it easy to shif kids around for their extra activities, although OH car only goes daily to the park and ride in Albany he could cycle!

The beaches are fantastic, but like Cornwall you tend to avoid Long bay on high days and holidays as it gets packed with familes coming from out of thearea for the day (usually large family groups that take up or hire large areas. I have seen queues waiting to park there. Unlike Cornwall all parking at the local beaches is free! and there is a coastal walk all the way to Devonport.

Lots and lots of good food at cafes, at sunday market at brownsbay, you will find the Cafes particuarly on a sunny sunday morning packed with familes enjoying breakfast/brunch together.

I have several friends who have children at Long Bay and have visited it seems a lovely school in a beatiful setting, the only thing is there is a huge development going on in Long Bay oer the next coming few years that is likely to swamp the enrolment of the school and also the High school. I would suggest you visit on of the other schools as well to get a good comparison


----------



## brand180208

Janeyk said:


> Hi
> we moved from Cornwall to Torbay 2.5 years ago we stayed in a holiday cottage in Waiake originally which was in the Torbay School area however when we bought we fell under the Glamorgan school area. Torbay did not have a problem with this (you will find all 3 schools have tight catchment areas but are a little flexible as people do move around Torbay)
> All 3 schools are good as are those in nearby Browns Bay and Albany. The intermediate is also got a good reputation. If you come from Rural Cornwall like ourselves the close proximatey to lots of Cafes, the cinema and other entertainment is fab, however for us this proves expensive especially with take aways! We run 2 cars and find it easy to shif kids around for their extra activities, although OH car only goes daily to the park and ride in Albany he could cycle!
> 
> The beaches are fantastic, but like Cornwall you tend to avoid Long bay on high days and holidays as it gets packed with familes coming from out of thearea for the day (usually large family groups that take up or hire large areas. I have seen queues waiting to park there. Unlike Cornwall all parking at the local beaches is free! and there is a coastal walk all the way to Devonport.
> 
> Lots and lots of good food at cafes, at sunday market at brownsbay, you will find the Cafes particuarly on a sunny sunday morning packed with familes enjoying breakfast/brunch together.
> 
> I have several friends who have children at Long Bay and have visited it seems a lovely school in a beatiful setting, the only thing is there is a huge development going on in Long Bay oer the next coming few years that is likely to swamp the enrolment of the school and also the High school. I would suggest you visit on of the other schools as well to get a good comparison


Hi

Thanks for the reply

Which part of Cornwall were you from originally?
We're located in Redruth so have beaches, parks etc all around us - although unfortunately they all charge now throughout the year at most of the beaches!!
Cornwall is becoming too crowded for all the wrong reasons so my Husband's work is still in demand so thought...why not!

How do you find NZ compared to Cornwall?
Where did you end up settling?

We've heard about the Long Bay development - we're a little confused about where to rent before purchasing a home. 

We want a new build as talking to other people on here it seems that these types of houses will offer double glazing, heating, insulation etc. 
Do you know how long it takes to be able to get a mortgage when first living in NZ? We're waiting for our residency visa so understand that we'll be able to obtain upto 90% mortgage

Any help appreciated

Kind Regards
Rebecca


----------



## brand180208

hopers7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We just moved to NZ from the UK. We have been here just over a month and are living in Torbay. From our limited time here I don't think there is anywhere to avoid as such.We really enjoy living here as we are close to the beach esp Long Bay, but also other places like Browns Bay and Albany. I'm nt sure if you have specific questions?
> 
> Rent wise I would say you would be looking about $500 minimum per week though you may get lucky and find somewhere slightly less but would only be by $50. The area is nice though, it's quiet, hilly, and has a number of shops and restaurants, like bakery and butchers, and diary. Then they have an Indian and Thai restaurant and a number of take aways too. It's close to the motorway if you are working in CBD.
> 
> We have bought 2 cars too, we went to a second hand yard in Albany. We bought one from there and then went back about 4 weeks later for our second one. What's your budget for your cars? I think car wise if you lower our expectations and try not to compare what you could get in UK too much you'll be fine, unless you have a healthy budget!?
> 
> Can't answer you question about schools as we don't have children..


Thanks for your reply!!

Umm - with regards to cars, we currently have a Nissan Qashqai (which I understand NZ have a healthy Japanese market anyway)
Do you have a big choice regarding cars for the 2nd hand market?
We don't know about budgets as yet...

There's alot of things unknown regarding finances as the sale of our house is going through - so until the estate agents and solicitors have been paid then I guess we'll have more of a clue!!
We'll then have a deposit for a house but know we're going to have to rent until we get a feel for the Torbay so have to take that into account

We're use to hills and quietness from Cornwall - that's one of the reasons we're moving to NZ as Cornwall's becoming "too busy" for us and not a place that we want to raise our Daughter anymore

Any help appreciated with what you've found with your own experiences

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## Janeyk

Hi Rebecca
we moved from a small hamley between Liskeard and Launceston. Torbay beaches generally as less crowded, what is nice is on summer evenings lots of familys take pinics down the beach after work all the local beaches have a a grass section running along the back of the beach which is where most people sit. All 3 Beaches Browns Bay, Waiake & Long Bay have playgrounds adjacent to the beach as well. 
We managed a mortgage within 2 months of being here although I came with a job. owever I would rent for a while and see which area you like best we tend to spend 90% of our free time in Browns Bay so perhaps we should have lived there. 

Torbay is quiet mayme not as much as Cornwall but to be honest even the mall is not as busy as Truro. So far all of our winter woolies and coasts have sat in the wardrobe as even in the winter the temp does not drop below 8c, it does get colder at night but we have panel heaters which we switch on and electric blankets. yes we have single glazing but our house is 10-12 years old so not like some of the older houses where there are big gaps in the doors and windows. 

Go on to Trade me to get a feel for Cars and houses as I said all 3 primary schools are good but each is different so a trip to others will give you a feel and a balanced view
kind regards
Jane


----------



## brand180208

Thank you!!

It's such a small world 

I'm glad you said about the weather. It's going to be a nice change from Cornwall and it's different shades of grey lol

Does Browns Bay have more to offer than Torbay (reason you're over there more?)
We're coming to NZ in June for a week - so we're intending to visit the local areas and schools etc. 
I think we are going to rent initially but I want to put down roots as soon as possible 

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## topcat83

Interesting to see the discussion about how busy (or not!) the beaches are. Bear in mind everything is comparative. A crowded beach in New Zealand would be 10 people! (I jest but you get the picture.) Even around Auckland the beaches never get as crowded as a UK beach on a sunny day. The possible exception to this is Mount Maunganui at the height of the school summer holidays. 

I still have nightmares of the time we lost a 3 year old on Bournemouth Beach on the busiest day of the year. There were so many people on the sand you couldn't walk between them without stepping on their towels. 

And my 'opposite end of the scale' experience over here was a visit to a beachside regional park on Manukau Harbour (so certainly driveable from Auckland) on a sunny public holiday, and being the only people there!


----------



## hopers7

brand180208 said:


> Thanks for your reply!!
> 
> Umm - with regards to cars, we currently have a Nissan Qashqai (which I understand NZ have a healthy Japanese market anyway)
> Do you have a big choice regarding cars for the 2nd hand market?
> We don't know about budgets as yet...
> 
> There's alot of things unknown regarding finances as the sale of our house is going through - so until the estate agents and solicitors have been paid then I guess we'll have more of a clue!!
> We'll then have a deposit for a house but know we're going to have to rent until we get a feel for the Torbay so have to take that into account
> 
> We're use to hills and quietness from Cornwall - that's one of the reasons we're moving to NZ as Cornwall's becoming "too busy" for us and not a place that we want to raise our Daughter anymore
> 
> Any help appreciated with what you've found with your own experiences
> 
> Regards
> Rebecca



Oh I'm so jealous, that's the car I would have liked next, but alas can't afford it at mo with moving! Yes there are quite a few 2nd hand car yards around, we had a very limited budget as only decided to move march time, and we got married in may and honeymooned in June which was all pre decision so our savings were none existent! We also decided not to sell our house in UK either so no lump sum to come over with either!

As mentioned in another post have a look at trade me for an idea if what you can get for what price. As I said, if you expect to pay more than you would in the uk and to have more distance on the clock then u prob have a more realistic view of it all. There is also an auction place and park and sell places too u can look at. We went for a yard as no little about cars in term of spotting things that could be wrong and with the yard you are covered by an act - cant remember the name- but it basically says the merchandise has to be fit for use. Also we still negotiated on price etc. You find yards with cars under 10k which is where we went, then others above that and then the dealerships.

When we first got here and were looking round we thought browns bay would be where we would want to live as it has some nice bars for a weekend drink or two, more shops than Torbay etc, but we couldn't find a good house in our budget so looked in Torbay and found our current one. We have never once thought we might have preferred BB, obv it's personal choice, but we have found its so close anyway and we can get a bus there if we don't want to drive very easily and for less than 2 dollars!

I was totally of the same view as u re new builds if we buy. However, we are renting an old ish house which has a gas fire in the lounge and that's it...had a couple of cold nights but no where near as bad as I imagined. Obv we haven't been here in winter yet so will see how that goes, but its made me more open to other options...though cant see me going with no heating at all quite yet! From our experience and our friends experience the sun has a big part to play, when its out and been on the house it's toastie, but if its not and been raining it can feel cold.

Good luck!


----------



## Janeyk

we tend to take the dog for a walk and end up for a coffee in brownsBay also there is a skate park which DS likes. AS for Crowded beaches both Labour day and over xmas last year people were queing to get in the car park at Long bay beaing in mind Long bay takes easily 150 cars the queue went for at least 1kms. Again this is popoular with extended familes who unloaded their own gas bbqs, volleyball nets and tents and occupy large grass areas of the park adjacent to the beach needless to say Iavoid Long bay at holiday times. Misson Bay (East Bays in auckland)can also be the same on warmer days as can Piha and Muriwai popular surfing beaches on the west coast which alothough big also get crowded. incidently the rip current on these beaches is very strong in Cornwall your would be called out of the water not here in fact there is a program on Tv dedicated to it called Danger beach.
We were stars on it about 18 months ago when DS was hit by a board and developed a nose bleed suddenly we had a camera in our face and recording went on no permission sort etc next thing we know we are on prime time TV not the most flattering of pictures! lol!!

Auckland has lots of beaches but those mentioned above are the most popular and while not crowded like the Costas or Newquay they do get very busy especially if its a hot weekend.

Browns bay also has its own high street as such including bars take aways, clothing shops,toy shop pharmacy, banks, post office and 2 supermarkets as well as a Starbucks and many cafes. It is pleasant to walk through and makes an alternative to the amll in Albany where you will find a cinema, all the sheds and cafes etc. Further towards town is Wairu park which is a large retail park/industrial estate and what yo can not get in Albany you will find there. TBH we rarely leave the Shore as we find most things we want here, We very rarley go socially into Auckland centre with both of us working ther in the week we do not bother the High street is not like UK town centres where everyone goes on a Saturday in fact Saturday is more than likely full of Tourists while everyone else stays within their park of Auckland.


----------



## brand180208

Janeyk said:


> we tend to take the dog for a walk and end up for a coffee in brownsBay also there is a skate park which DS likes. AS for Crowded beaches both Labour day and over xmas last year people were queing to get in the car park at Long bay beaing in mind Long bay takes easily 150 cars the queue went for at least 1kms. Again this is popoular with extended familes who unloaded their own gas bbqs, volleyball nets and tents and occupy large grass areas of the park adjacent to the beach needless to say Iavoid Long bay at holiday times. Misson Bay (East Bays in auckland)can also be the same on warmer days as can Piha and Muriwai popular surfing beaches on the west coast which alothough big also get crowded. incidently the rip current on these beaches is very strong in Cornwall your would be called out of the water not here in fact there is a program on Tv dedicated to it called Danger beach.
> We were stars on it about 18 months ago when DS was hit by a board and developed a nose bleed suddenly we had a camera in our face and recording went on no permission sort etc next thing we know we are on prime time TV not the most flattering of pictures! lol!!
> 
> Auckland has lots of beaches but those mentioned above are the most popular and while not crowded like the Costas or Newquay they do get very busy especially if its a hot weekend.
> 
> Browns bay also has its own high street as such including bars take aways, clothing shops,toy shop pharmacy, banks, post office and 2 supermarkets as well as a Starbucks and many cafes. It is pleasant to walk through and makes an alternative to the amll in Albany where you will find a cinema, all the sheds and cafes etc. Further towards town is Wairu park which is a large retail park/industrial estate and what yo can not get in Albany you will find there. TBH we rarely leave the Shore as we find most things we want here, We very rarley go socially into Auckland centre with both of us working ther in the week we do not bother the High street is not like UK town centres where everyone goes on a Saturday in fact Saturday is more than likely full of Tourists while everyone else stays within their park of Auckland.


Thank you for taking the time to reply!
Browns Bay sounds very much where we're living at the minute - just it has a warmer climate!

Is the housing market in Torbay / Browns Bay expensive?
What's the true cost of living etc?
Just you can read many websites info detailing prices but it can be very different when you're living it day-to-day

There's 3 of us (4 year old as mentioned) looking eventually for a 4 bedroomed / 2.5 bathroom / parking etc. Not too bothered about a big garden 

Thanks again for your help

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## Liam(at)Large

There's not a lot in the Browns Bay (where I live)/Torbay area with 3 beds 1/2 bathrooms for less than $500k, and it goes up from there, if that's any guide?


----------



## brand180208

Liam(at)Large said:


> There's not a lot in the Browns Bay (where I live)/Torbay area with 3 beds 1/2 bathrooms for less than $500k, and it goes up from there, if that's any guide?


Yeah - that helps...thank you!
How do you find Browns Bay?


----------



## Liam(at)Large

brand180208 said:


> Yeah - that helps...thank you!
> How do you find Browns Bay?


I like the East Coast Bays in general, from Devonport to Long Bay. I like that Browns Bay has a little high street/main street area that is foot accessible with food, bars, restaurants (not Speakers Corner though! LOL!), amenities and of course the beach (although, it's not not the best). Takapuna has a nicer beach and MORE shops, restaurants, bars, a Westfield (mall), etc... (all accessible by foot, and a nice walk around at that). Browns Bay has some nice green parks, fields and public spaces and a great walking path between them and the neighbourhoods to the west, and it also has a large number of Asian and South African immigrants in recent years, I've noticed, especially in the neighbourhoods bordered by Oak Tree and East Coast Road.


----------



## Dizzy40

*Whats Torbay like*

Hi
We have lived in Torbay for 9 years and really like it here. There are 3 primary schools in Torbay: Long Bay, Torbay and Glamorgan which are all on a par with each other. As others have mentioned there is a large new development going on at Long Bay, which will mean that the school will get a bit larger and more people will be in the area.

The Long Bay Reserve is lovely and we have spent many hours there in summer and winter. It is pretty packed at Xmas and holidays, but nothing like Bournemouth Beach, you can still find space for yourself without having other peoples toes in your face 

The local shops have a couple of bakers a butchers and greengrocers, takeaways, restaurants, DVD store, small mini market, hairdressers. A new large medical centre with a pharmacy. Nearby Browns Bay has two supermarkets and plenty of shops and Sunday markets. Some good bars and cafes. Albany is not far away and this has a big Mall and cinema etc..,

Obviously its a lot quieter than England.

For house prices you should have a look on trade me for rentals and houses to buy.

There are lots of second hand car places in Albany and again have a look on trade me for an idea of prices. Car insurance is cheap compared to the UK.

As someone has already said, there is a large Asian and South African population in Browns Bay and Albany area, but plenty of Brits too, so sometimes you feel like you never actually left home, especially if you ever go to Speakers Corner, (the local pub in Browns Bay, which is in a time warp, lol)

Hope your move goes well and you enjoy NZ.


----------

